# White lump on neon tetra



## clairelt (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi

My neon tetra has had a white lump on the side of its mouth for a month, it seems to be filled with clear liquid and he cannot close his mouth any more because of it. Though it does not seem to be growing anymore.

There is another tetra who also has a lump on his chin similar looking. No one else has got these lumps and I tried treating with melafix but nothing happened.

Does anyone else have any ideas?

I have a 125 litre tank with:
planted
6 clown loach
9 neon tetra
5 rummy nose tetra

Thanks 

Claire


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, there's a few things... first, 125L is about 33 gallons. That is WAY too small for even 1 clown loach! They can reach 12" and keeping them in a smaller tank will stunt their skeletons, but their organs will continue to grow, and they will die a really painful death. They should be kept in groups though, so I'd recommend re-homing them together to someone who either has the tank space, or trading them in at a fish store.

Now, how long has the tank been set up? Did it go through the Nitrogen Cycle? What are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?

Can you get a picture of the lump? Are there any other signs of illness? (Swimming oddly, not eating, gasping for air...)


----------



## clairelt (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Holly,

Thanks for your reply 

Firstly I want to tell you that the clown loach are about an inch long at the moment, we are moving house in 2 weeks and planning upgrading our tank to a larger one so let me put your mind at ease on that note. I love them dearly! They are so amusing to watch 

The tank was set up in September last year, I had trouble with the nitrate and nitrite levels being high and have been advised to do twice weekly 50% water changes to keep these levels as close to zero as possible which I have been doing for a month now. All the other levels are okay but I can do a test and post here if you need me to later on.

https://twitter.com/#!/clairethom/status/175695585586847744/photo/1


----------



## clairelt (Mar 8, 2012)

No other signs of illness, they are really happy eating and schooling with the other neon tetra, I would really like to sort these lumps out for them though. Thanks again
Claire


----------



## clairelt (Mar 8, 2012)

ANOTHER PIC 
https://twitter.com/#!/clairethom/status/175695338303262721/photo/1


----------

